# Low Temp, very worried, HELP!!!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Low Temp, very worried, HELP!!! Update!*

Tequila has been acting lethargic recently. Since she started this, I have been taking her temp every so often, and it has always been completely normal. 1st time was at 102.5, and the second time was I believe at 102.3. These were earlier temps that I took occasionally, as she has not been looking herself for quite a while. As in a couple months at least. I haven't known what to do, because her temp was SO normal, and she was eating and drinking, peeing and pooping.

So as of this morning, I took her temp and my other does temps. Babs= 101.2 -- A little on the low side, right?? :? --- Hazel = 101.4 --- Frosty = 101.4/5 -- She was kind of in between 4 and 5 --- Daisy = 101.5 --- and Tequila = 100 -- That's VERY low, isn't it????

Why are they all on the low side? They are all supposed to be bred. I last wormed them in September, so they are probably due for another worming. I copper bolused each of them on Oct. 23d. It may be me imagining things, but I don't think that their rumens are as loud as they used to be, though they are still ruminating. The only change in feed recently was I have switched pastures a couple times, and I added a little bit of alfalfa pellets to their mix of grain.

I don't remember exactly when it was, but a couple months ago, I put Tequila on a five day round of Probios and B12 to try and get her perkier. I checked all of their eyelids this morning, and they all seemed nicely pink except Tequila who has been sitting at probably a 2 on the Famacha test, and I haven't been able to get her eyelids bright. I will definitely be trying to get a fecal test from the vets. (Do you have to bring the whole goat to the vet, or just a fecal sample?)

She is still eating, drinking, and pooping just fine. This may have nothing at all to do with it, but she and Hazel tend to get poop "leavings" around their "hole", and whenever you lift their tail it smells like old urine. I watched her poop a nice poop of "berries" this morning though. She keeps her tail down, or slightly out, but never fully up.

What can I do for her??? I am very very worried. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, this may also have nothing to do with it, but she has coughed a couple times in the past few days, though not today.

Also, when she was lactating, she had a lump on her udder that I thought was a clogged milk duct, however she is dry now, and it is still there. It hasn't grown or anything, and it doesn't seem to bother her.

In the summer, she also had what I believe was a tooth abscess. It ended up bursting and then went totally away with no ill effects.

Looking back, I wormed her on Oct. 7th with Injectable Ivermectin given SubQ


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am thinking a fecal on her.
While you are waiting on the fecal I'd give probios and vitB.

HTH,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe that a normal temp is between 101 & 103. So your goats are in the normal range and the one at 100 is slightly below. I would absolutely have a fecal done. You can just take a fecal sample in. Best if you can go in with a couple of fingers and get it directly out of her anus. Make sure they also include coccidia when they do the fecal test.

If her eyelids are pale, then she is anemic. I would be giving her some Red Cell daily for a few days. I dose at 6cc per 100 lbs. I would also continue with Probios and maybe go with some B Complex instead of just the B12.

You may want to bring her in to the vet for a checkup if you have a good goat vet. Sounds like she may need a good once over as well as the fecal test.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

All that keeps running through my mind is the "TOOTH" abscess that bursted...and the lump on her udder....Have you had this girl tested?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tequilais temp is to low, give her probiotic paste and fortified vit B complex, 6cc's US, give both things for 3 to 4 days. Her rumen may be off.


With the others, their temp are normal , 101.5 to 103.5 are typical temps


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! Fd123, no she has not been tested, however I don't think that the tooth abscess was in the right spot to be CL, and the one on her udder appeared while she was lactating, and hasn't gotten any bigger, and if anything is smaller or the same size than it was. It's probably between the size of a nickel or a quarter.

I checked my bottle of B12, and it's actually B complex! So that's good. So I give the B complex Sub Q? I will definitely give the Red Cell and Probios tonight as well. I have never used a vet here, so I am about to search for one, and will bring in a fecal in the morning. 

Toth, Is Babs temp all right as well? Since it's just a few points off?

Thanks again for all the responses! I'm really really hoping that this is something that is not serious.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Whew!!!! Im glad Frosty1 That it doesnt appear to be CL... Its seems lately everywhere ive been reading someones goat has popped up with it! I HOPE and Pray that neither of us ever have to deal with CL. Looks like Toth, Karen, & Elizabeth has offered some excellent advice...They ALL have some beautiful goats for sure!
Best of Luck getting this under control! Prayers sent!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What is the temp out where you are at? I woild offer her warm water to drink and a probiotic


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's been pretty chilly in the mornings for the past week or so, but since probably yesterday it has been quite balmy. 70s in the afternoons. Tomorrow it's supposed to be going in the 80s! :shocked: 

Tonight I gave her Red Cell, Probios, and B12 Complex. She also ate up her grain.

Fd123, thanks for the kind words and the prayers! They are much appreciated!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, took fecal sample into the vet. He said there were NO worms in it. He also said I had two options for why there were no worms in it.
1. She actually has absolutely no worms.
2. At some point in between getting to his office and collecting the sample, the sample got too hot and the eggs embryonated and were no longer in the berries.

His recommendation was to worm her with Injectable Ivermectin, Sub Q. He said to worm her at a dosage of 1 cc per 110 pounds.
He tested for coccidia, and said there were none in her feces. So... where this leaves me -- I will continue with the Probios, Red Cell, and B12 once a day, and tonight I will worm her. He said that for this time of year her temp is low, but not very low. I will take it again in the morning and see where I stand. Thoughts?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, I gave the Ivermectin evening before last, have kept giving Probios and B complex. How long can I give the Red Cell for? I gave it for three days and then stopped, as I didn't want to give her too much. Thanks!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've done it for 5 days in a row and then once or twice a week until the eyelids were back to normal.

I can't remember, have you copper bolused her at all?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, I gave her a copper bolus a few weeks ago.


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

How is your doe doing?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Her eyelids are still pale, but she seems much more active, and "looks" better! :wahoo: I am still giving Probios and B complex, and will give more Red Cell tonight. She still keeps her tail down most of the time, but that may be normal for her??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she was anemic, then it will take a while for her eyelids to darken. Plus, she may just naturally have lighter eyelids. But if you are seeing a difference in her activity, that is good that the red cell is helping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Frosty1 said:


> Thanks for the responses! Fd123, no she has not been tested, however I don't think that the tooth abscess was in the right spot to be CL, and the one on her udder appeared while she was lactating, and hasn't gotten any bigger, and if anything is smaller or the same size than it was. It's probably between the size of a nickel or a quarter.
> 
> I checked my bottle of B12, and it's actually B complex! So that's good. So I give the B complex Sub Q? I will definitely give the Red Cell and Probios tonight as well. I have never used a vet here, so I am about to search for one, and will bring in a fecal in the morning.
> 
> ...


 Yes, babs temp is OK, just keep an eye on it.


----------

